# First photo of "Flash" revealed



## MFB (Feb 28, 2014)

So, for those who have watched Arrow you've seen Barry Allen as a regular average Joe who was conveniently late for everything he did. But, he was good at what he did so it wasn't too terrible of a curse since people would put up with it. However, Barry DID get hit in the aftermath of the storm hitting the generator and sending out those waves and turned him into the Flash (which 99% saw coming, in some way or another).

Apparently CW had green-lit a pilot and this is a still of Barry IN costume which looks really good. I hope it does well and we see a cross-over between the two but personally, I can't stand the Speedster super-hero as they're greatly over-powered so I probably won't watch any of it


----------



## Chewy5150 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm interested to see what the rest of it looks like but the head gear is definitely solid!


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 28, 2014)

Initially there was supposed to be an Arrow mid-season episode that was going to stand as the Flash pilot, but they decided to just get more money and do a full on pilot.

This has been in the works for a while.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 28, 2014)

Hyped for this. Hope it's good.


----------



## Basti (Mar 2, 2014)

because there weren't enough superhero shows around


----------



## MFB (Mar 3, 2014)

Basti said:


> because there weren't enough superhero shows around



Uh, what is there besides Arrow, Agents of SHIELD, and the upcoming Gotham show that's more about Commissioner Gordon and the GCPD? Supernatural has well ...supernatural elements, but I can't think of any actual super-hero shows versus movies.


----------



## Basti (Mar 3, 2014)

MFB said:


> Uh, what is there besides Arrow, Agents of SHIELD, and the upcoming Gotham show that's more about Commissioner Gordon and the GCPD? Supernatural has well ...supernatural elements, but I can't think of any actual super-hero shows versus movies.



I meant to include movies in my statement. Fact is people go apeshit at the slightest mention of superheroes, robots, explosions and monsters, regardless of their quality or artistic merit, and Hollywood & co. have clearly worked that out.
To me the negative rep is just indicative of the amount of fanaticism they create


----------



## MFB (Mar 3, 2014)

The movies are definitely getting old and I think even the execs have noticed it. Shows offer more personality to the character(s) but with a smaller budget which is why I'd prefer them to a ~2 hour movie which gets bogged down in action BS (here's to you Capt. America's green screen

And the neg rep wasn't me. I don't care about the Flash enough to go that far


----------



## Basti (Mar 3, 2014)

Fair enough, i guess if you consider TV as separate from movies then it's a different story.

I'm not on a witch-hunt for the neg repper but i usually prefer having a proper discussion with those who have conflicting views


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the chin, but besides that I dig it. Hope the show is good.


----------



## MFB (Mar 11, 2014)

And here's the full body shot, albeit not the best pose for seeing all the details






I really like the aesthetics of it, and I hope the team who's working on it designs something for Arrow as well to make him feel a little more modern (more-so in the mask department than anything else)


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2014)

Good chunk of shots with better angles shown off in here, plus a warm-up run of him in costume

See The Flash In Action - Grant Gustin Runs On The Set Of DC's New TV Show - Bleeding Cool Comic Book, Movies and TV News and Rumors


----------



## dedsouth333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, god. I'm sorry but I lost it at the "warm up run".


----------



## Edika (Mar 16, 2014)

Haven't followed Flash much but I did enjoy the old TV series. The suit looks really nice in the promo shots but not in action. It just seems really uncomfortable for somebody that is running the speeds his supposed to. Seems like leather or vinyl that would make him heat up extremely fast. I know I know debating fictional physics is stupid but at least the simplistic approach of the older series along with an 'explanation' of the special fabric seemed plausible. Let's see if they come up with a similar explanation.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2014)

A BIG part of this show is going to be the digital effects which will make him look like he's moving faster than any normal person/vehicle can, but the actual footage of him pre-editing will most certainly be hilarious to see


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 19, 2014)

I know a lot of people are tired of the superhero craze going around in movies but I am not. Though i'm a huge superhero fan in general.


Is Arrow any good? I've heard mixed reviews 

Definitely excited for the flash pilot. While not the biggest flash fan , I am very interested in liveaction flash.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 19, 2014)

MFB said:


> Good chunk of shots with better angles shown off in here, plus a warm-up run of him in costume
> 
> See The Flash In Action - Grant Gustin Runs On The Set Of DC's New TV Show - Bleeding Cool Comic Book, Movies and TV News and Rumors



That suit seems too loose from an aesthetic POV.


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2014)

caskettheclown said:


> Is Arrow any good? I've heard mixed reviews



It's one of the few shows I watch on TV at the moment, and while there was a moment or two in the pilot where I kind of 'd, overall it's been great and they're really pushing how much they're willing to stick to the comic (in a good way of course, like trick arrows lately and actually giving Barry his powers)


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 19, 2014)

Very nice!

To me a show doesn't have to be extremely accurate to the comics but at least be somewhat similar is all I care.


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2014)

Season one has an overall origins feel to it because that's exactly what it is, is it's setting the basis for him returning to his home city, finding his bearing as being both a hero and a public figure and learning who his villains are and how he'll handle them (or SHOULD handle them). Season two however, the writers knew where they were because they'd already had an entire season to get into the groove, and Oliver has fully come into his own as Green Arrow while knowing what his mission is and what he needs to do.

I can only imagine how season three will be


----------

